# Skincare Line Help



## Kels823 (Feb 12, 2007)

Looking for a new skincare line for my daily regimen. Had a bad run-in w/ Clinique unfortunately.. The products really broke me out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have dry/combo skin, large pores, some dark undereye circles, no real probs w/ acne except around that time of the month. I use Black Soap w/ Shea butter to cleanse.

Newho, Im looking for a moisturizer, nite cream, eye cream and possibly a toner (never really saw the purpose in this). Looking for ideas: What you love, what you hate, etc. Dont wanna spend a TON of money but am willing to invest. Ne help is always greatly appreciated..


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, I have combo/oily skin (that has gotten SOOOO much better) and I use Thalgo. My pores have gotten much smaller. I don't know what you consider pricey, but my online supplier has kits that run about $130 for just about everything you mentioned, except for eyecream. 

You can check out the kit for your skintype  here.


----------



## martygreene (Feb 12, 2007)

Check out MyChelle. I use it myself, and on my clients, and it's really amazing. A number of my regular clients use it exclusively now, and love it. It's all natural, and is free of phthalates, parabens, propylene glycol, ureas, EDTA, fragrances, particles, and artificial colors.


----------



## Kels823 (Feb 12, 2007)

Michie - Im gonna look into that line.. About how long do the products last w/ every day use? How long have you been using these products?

MG - Want to order some of the trial sizes. Which products do you use? Im thinking about either the Perfect C Serum or the Ultra Hyaluronic Hydrating Serum, and the Revitalizing Night Cream.

Also for both of you: Do ne of these products contain some sort of SPF that you know of?

Thx!


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 12, 2007)

A little goes a long way. I cleanse twice a day and I've been using my stuff for about a month and a half. The creams last forever. I'm literally using fingertip dabs of the creams and a dime size amount of cleanser.


----------



## martygreene (Feb 12, 2007)

Only the suncare products from MyChelle contain any SPF. I like that they don't have SPF in them because I'm sensitive to a lot of SPF ingredients, and use a prescription sunblock due to my photo sensitivity.

I use the Fruit Enzyme Cleanser, Fruit Enzyme Scrub, Pumpkin Renew Cream, Perfect C Serum, Revitalizing Night Cream, Ultra Hyaluronic Hydrating Serum, Fabulous Eye Cream. I switch out the Pumpkin Renew for the Supreme Polypeptide Cream when my skin is being more irritable.

I really like their sampler packs, they're wonderful. The all-in-one packs are good too, but I like to mix and match products as I find nessicary, so the sampler pack lets you try everything and see what really works for your skin.

I know that some locations of Whole Foods carries some MyChelle products, and if you have any organic co-op stores and such you might check there and see if they have any MyChelle products. You can also call/email MyChelle and find out where in your area might carry the line.


----------



## tiramisu (Feb 13, 2007)

with your skin, I would recommend looking into DHC!!  I love this line.  The packaging is kind of outdated/dorky (they are a Japanese skin care company--but are in San Fran) but the products themselves are fabulous.  You can request samples (try the deep cleansing oil/mild soap!!) and try it out.  I have normal to slightly oily skin, but dry in winter.  Good luck!!  

oh, the website for DHC is www.dhccare.com


----------



## lexijojohnson (May 25, 2011)

what are your MyChelle faves? I'm just getting into them.


----------

